# FreeBSD 9.0 Where is zlib?



## benshort (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm trying to configure a project that depends on zlib but I get the following error:


```
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for DEPS... no
configure: error: Package requirements (
	alsa >= 1.0.23
	cairo >= 1.10.2
	cairo-png >= 1.10.2
	libxml-2.0 >= 2.7.8
	zlib >= 1.2.3.4
) were not met:

No package 'zlib' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables DEPS_CFLAGS
and DEPS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
```

I can't find zlib in ports. How can I get this to work?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2012)

benshort said:
			
		

> I can't find zlib in ports.


That's because it's part of the base OS.



> How can I get this to work?


The configure script is most likely looking in the wrong place.


----------

